# Critique these for me please



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

My kids want to show these bucklings in 4h this year. I'm not really well sure what makes a good 4h goat. They are all about 10 weeks and range from 52 to 65 lbs. can anyone tell me if they look like good candidates for fair. Our fair is in mid July.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you posted pics they aren't here.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry here are some pics of boys I would like critiqued . These were taken about three weeks ago


----------



## vaughngoats (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm definitely no expert but they look good to me


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd let your kids show them if the timing is right. When is your fair? You want the wethers to be somewhere in the neighborhood of 80lbs at fair. (Finished is the term, and finished is a different weight for different sized frames, but at least around here, the fair winners are most often between 80-100lbs.) The thing about 4H is that there is so much to learn no matter what you show but those boys look just fine! The one with horns may not be allowed, our fair has a no horns rule and so do lots of others. Look up the 4H meat goat project manual on line and you can see what you are looking for in a 4H goat. Also, check out your 4H chapter and see if your kids can still sign up.


----------



## vaughngoats (Aug 3, 2014)

My son has a weather born in March. He's smaller than the rest of the goats we have. I have noticed his backend has gotten really boney!! We have been feeding him by himself but haven't seen any results. Any suggestions on how to get him fatter in the rear


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I like them I would let your kids show them.


----------

